# Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?



## nr.4820 (6. August 2006)

Hallo & Petri!

Da es mir bis zur Ostsee zu weit ist, aber ich in Zukunft gerne ab und zu mal auf Dorsch möchte, würde mich interessieren ob es sich lohnt, irgendwo auf der Nordsee auf Dorsch zu fahren.

Ich komme aus Hörstel, bei Rheine/Ibbenbüren.
Das liegt an der A30, nicht weit von der Holländischen Grenze.
Eine Fahrtzeit von ca. 3 Stunden würde ich in kauf nehmen.

Hat da jemand ne Idee, oder evt. sogar nen Link?


----------



## BennyO (6. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Also meiner Meinung nach hat es keinen Sinn, Die Nordsee ist total überfischt und man bekommt kaum nioch Dosche an die Angel. Im Sommer fahren eh kaum Boote auf Dorsch raus. Da bleibt einem nur der Winter oder liege ich da falsch??


Gruß Benny


----------



## Seewolf-Frank (6. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Hallo nr4820,

  in der Nordsee(Deutschland) lohnt es sich kaum Dorschtouren
  mit den Kuttern  - man kann höchstens bis Dänemark   hochfahren. 
  Wir fahren 1x monatlich zur Ostsee und fangen an 2 Tagen
  durchschnittlich 10-50 Dorsche pro Angler.
  Fahrzeit von Osnabrück ca. 4Std. - ich denke von Rheine wird die Fahrzeit kaum länger sein. |kopfkrat


----------



## nr.4820 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Hallo, und danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Schade:
Aber hab mir das schon fast gedacht, weil ich im Netz kaum was über Dorsche auf der Nordsee gefunden hab.

Gibts denn sonst noch was interessantes auf der Nodsee, außer Makrelen?
War da noch nie zum Angeln, und hab deshalb nicht viel Ahnung.

@ Seewolf-Frank
Von wo fahrt ihr denn da los?
Gibt es da besonders empfehlenswerte Kutter?


----------



## Michael J. (6. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Moin,

ein Fischhändler in unserer Stadt hat einen eigenen Kutter und er fährt auch Touren auf Dorsch in Deutschland.Als ich ihn letztens auf so eine Tour angesprochen hatte meinte er,dass es sich nur rund um Helgoland lohnt Dorsche zu fangen.Alles andere ist einfach überfischt,so seine Aussage.


----------



## leuchtturm (7. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Moin, 

wir waren im letzten Monat an der niederländischen Küste zum Wrackangeln ... und ich muss sagen, es war klasse. Jeder hatte einen guten Fang und der Dorsch war im Schnitt sehr ordentlich. Wir hatten kaum Nemos. 

Hier der Link: www.happy-fisherman.nl

Das Boot ist immer eine Ausfahrt wert.


----------



## noworkteam (7. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

moin,

na so leer ist die nordsee auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht für bootsangler, die mitglieder der letzten boardie-wracktour haben sich jedenfalls nicht beklagen können.. Zitat Stefanwitteborg: " das ist ja mehr als so manche ostsee-kutterfahrt..."..

würde ja auch komisch sein, das trotzdem soviele boote und kutter zum fischen rausfahren...

nun denn ich werde weiterhin auf die nordsee zum dorsch angeln fahren,..

PS. da wundere ich mich das die boardie-tour mit der big-marlin auch schon wieder ausgebucht ist,.., wenn keine fische da sind...|kopfkrat 


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (7. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

#h moin leuchtturm,

zerrst du noch immer von der schönen ausfahrt ???|supergri #h #h 

ich freu mich schon auf meine nächste tour : 48 stunden wrakken , hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit das wir die nacht auf see bleiben :m ..

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## leuchtturm (7. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Moin noworkteam, 

die Ausfahrt war echt klasse. #h 

Ich kann nur noch mal sagen, dass es für mich sicherlich nicht die letzte Wrackangeltour auf der Nordsee war. 

Das ganze hat noch einen Vorteil: Im Gegensatz zur Ostsee kann man "mal eben" an einem Tag hin - und wieder zurück fahren. Auch wenn sich die letzten Kilometer wie Gummi ziehen...


----------



## snofla (8. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

hi dieter

wir fahren immer mit Sima Charters und bis dato alles super,das schnelle boot konnten wir noch nich testen

wird aber diesen winter in angriff genommen,beim letzten törn im mai hatte ich 18 dorsche von 50 bis 70cm


schau mal unter scheepsjournaal und dann unter den jeweiligen monat,wird fast täglich aufen neusten stand gebracht#h 

du solltest mit den drei std fahrtzeit hinkommen#h


----------



## nr.4820 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Na da sind ja doch noch einige Tips zusammen gekommen.
Und was raten die Profis einem Anfänger wie mir, bezüglich der besten Jahreszeit?
Nachdem was ich bisher im Netz so gefunden hab, würde ich so auf die Wintermonate tippen.

Von euch kommt nicht zufällig jemand aus der Gegend Rheine/Ibbenbüren, und wäre bereit, bei der nächsten Tour einen Neuling mitzunehmen, um ihm etwas Starthilfe zu leisten?


----------



## snofla (8. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

dieter von euch bis nach uns sinds ca 80km,ich plane ja gerade den törn mit dem schnellen boot von sima charters,wollt auch noch nowork anpeilen ob er bock hat mal fremdzugehen 

da wär dann mit sicherheit ne platz frei,wenn ich was weiss meld ich mal#h


----------



## noworkteam (9. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

moin snofla,

an was für ein datum haste denn gedacht,..,fremdgehen ist kein problem, wenn´s ein flottes kleines ding (boot) ist :q ....

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

moin moin,

wäre da wohl auch mt zwei Personen dabei wenn es vom Termin und vom Platz her paßt!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## carphunterNRW (9. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Moin,

wollte auch mal mein Interesse kundgeben........

Komme auch aus dieser Ecke (Gütersloh / Bielefeld)

Fahrgemeinschaften würden sich also bestens anbieten.

Wann wollt Ihr fahren?|supergri 
Wohin wollt Ihr fahren?|rolleyes 
Wie teuer wollt Ihr fahren? 
Auf welche Fischarten wollt Ihr fahren? 
Wieviele wollen fahren?:g 
Womit wollt Ihr fahren?|rolleyes 

Falls noch Plätze frei sind hätt ich evtl. Interesse............

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## leuchtturm (9. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Moin, #h 

laßt doch mal hören, wenn ein Termin feststeht...Interesse besteht.


----------



## carphunterNRW (9. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Ein Boot hat von Euch nicht zufällig einer oder??

Wenn hier so einige aus NRW / OWL sind würden sich Fahrgemeinschaften ja nur so anbieten.

Mir ist egal ob Nord-oder OStsee...

Erstmal nur ob Interesse besteht.

Oder was meint Ihr dazu??

Viele Grüße!
Jörg


----------



## nr.4820 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

@ snofla, und alle anderen Interessierten!

Das wäre ja genial, wenn da ne gemeinsamme Tour zustande kommen würde.
Gerade für mich als Neuling wäre das bestimmt hilfreich, wenn da ein paar erfahrenere Leute mitziehen.
Außerdem lernt man sich so mal kennen.

Sobald du mehr weißt (Datum, Kosten, etc.) melde dich auf jeden Fall mal bei mir.
Mein Bruder hätte übrigens auch großes Interesse an so einer Tour, und bei Bedarf könnte ich sicher noch ein bis zwei Leute mehr mitbringen.

PS:
Woher kommst du denn, snofla?
Deine Koordinaten mag mein Routenpaner nicht.


----------



## Nr.4821 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

hey Nr.4820
Ich komme auch mit, bin schließlich dein Bruder . OK


----------



## snofla (9. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

sollen wir dieses jahr noch hoch?

wenn ja wirds wohl der november werden

@Nr.4821

versuchs mal hiermit 52° 2' N, 6° 49' O


----------



## nr.4820 (9. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*



snofla schrieb:


> sollen wir dieses jahr noch hoch?
> 
> wenn ja wirds wohl der november werden


 
Ich bin da absolut flexibel.
Wenn der November für Dorsch gut ist, sehe ich schonmal zu, das im November meine Truhe leer ist :q .


@ Nr.4821
Willkommen im Forum #h


----------



## snofla (11. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

moin leute
angeboten hab ich mich also mach ich es auch,da wir hier im AB sind werden wir hier ne wrackkuttertour die III starten
ich hab mit nowork gepmst,der mir freundlicherweise seine hilfe angeboten hat die ichi rgendwann wenn mal die zeit fehlt auch brauchen werde
was ich von euch wissen muss ist das intresse eurerseits
was wir wollen ist möglichst viele boardies mitnehmen,aber das müssen leute sein auf die verlass ist.deswegen hab ich nowork mit auf meine seite genommen(hoffe ich)
er hatte die erste WKT gemacht also deswegen jetzt meine frage 
bekommen wir 30man zusammen um ne grosses schiff zu mieten oder gehen wir auf 10 Pers. und machen ne kleine runde
ich,meineseits hoffe auf die 30Mann
ich mache diesbezüglich am sonntag den 13.8.2006 nen neuen trööööööt auf in der hoffnung das ihr mitmacht
Ps danke an nowork bis jetzt,aber die grossen gaffen musste selber machen|supergri


leute noch ne angenehme#h


----------



## nr.4820 (12. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Hi snofla!

Hab einige Angler in meinem Bekanntenkreis, bei denen ich ne Rundmail starten könnte. 
Im Verein könnte ich mich notfalls auch nochmal umhören. Versprechen kann ich allerdings noch nichts.
Kommt wohl auch etwas auf die Kosten an.
Mit welcher Preislage muß man denn so ca. rechnen?

Achja!
Bin ja noch nie auf der Nordsee gewesen.
Wird da was an Papieren benötigt, z.B. Angelschein u.s.w.?


----------



## noworkteam (12. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*



snofla schrieb:


> er hatte die erste WKT gemacht also deswegen jetzt meine frage
> bekommen wir 30man zusammen um ne grosses schiff zu mieten oder gehen wir auf 10 Pers. und machen ne kleine runde
> Ps danke an nowork bis jetzt,aber die grossen gaffen musste selber machen|supergri
> 
> ...


 
nja da meine angenehme #h noch nit stattfindet,

also 30 wäre schon prima,.., weil bei einen kleinen flotten boot so gut wie keine zeit zum schwatzen bleibt...(nicht negativ gemeint), ich würde aus meiner sicht vorschlagen mal nachzuschauen welcher pott das gewisse extra bietet als da wären...: (Ps okok ich war schon lange nicht mehr mit einen richtig "grossen" schiff draussen,.., immer nur mit den kleinen wilden..)

exxxxtttrraaa lange tour (so 3:00 bis 19:00 uhr)
eine nette kneipe eine etage tiefer (is bei den kleinen schnellen net)
freie wahl der Route ( welche wracks etc...)
warmes essen (auch wenn letztes mal das meiste essen der boardies der wracktour super lecker war: ich liebe warmes essen ,.., und hab´s auf´m boot noch nie bekommen:c )...

naja 30 leute sollte man schon zusammen bekommen, zumal das ja nicht die erste tour ist,.., da riefen am anfang viele und wurden nie wieder gehört...,., ich denke die 10 der ersten WKT würden wieder mitmachen fehlen doch nur noch 20 ....

wenn nicht bei 12 dicht machen und kleinen flitzer mieten....

ach ja und lasst euch nicht immer von den beiträgen :

*NORDSEE, is leergefischt das lohnt sich nicht, wenn nur dann gelbes riff*

abschrecken....

warum : 
Punkt 1 : is nicht , bin immer satt geworden
Punkt2 : die, die das schreiben, scheinen ja alle boote zukennen, und halten die netten holländer scheinbar für dumm,.., warum fahren denn sonst die boote noch raus...???;+ 
Punkt 3: das sind weicheier      , schrecken nur vor den paar wellen zurück  ..



na dann mal los wer interesse hat , schreibt es rein und dann wird das schon was werden....

snofla wird das schon machen,.., ich kümmere mich in der zwischenzeit um die

*CONGER-KANAL-BOARDIE-WRACK-TOUR 2007 (3oder 4 Tage)|sagnix *


aber das dauert noch...


ach ja die preise:

ihr müsst mit 60- 70 € für ne kleine flotte flunder (10-12Leute) oder
mit 35 bis 45€ für ein großes boot rechnen...

so jetzt leg ich mich mal ab....

gruss

noworkteam|schlaf: |schlaf:


----------



## snofla (16. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

@ alle die mit wollen
bitte Hier rein posten#6 :m


----------



## nr.4820 (16. August 2006)

*AW: Von wo Dorschangeln auf der Nordsee?*

Hallo!

Hab mich schon eingetragen.
Samstsg bin ich mit einigen Bekannten auf Makrele.
Vieleicht kriege ich da noch ein paar Leute zusammen.

Gruß: Dieter


----------

